# Side skids ON - Rear OFF?



## justme12 (Oct 24, 2018)

HA928TAS – Just installed the new Pro-Hond-2425-A Armorskids. Do I leave the rear skids on or off?
Set the auger for 3/4 in at mid position and scraper a tad lower as using mostly for paths on uneven grass and some light hard packed gravel. 
Originally had the commercial skids and it cleared well but was really difficult turning.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

justme12 said:


> Do I leave the rear skids on or off?


I recommend leaving the rear skids on as insurance. They also give more points of contact on uneven surfaces, and support the auger housing if you're running the front of it off the edge of a patio, driveway, curbing, etc.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I left my rears on. I did set them a bit higher so they only contact if im crossing an obstacle, for instance a raised sidewalk or a burm of some sort, then I get the extra protection for the bucket. That was the only reason I left them on. Works for me.


----------



## justme12 (Oct 24, 2018)

No curbs or drops. Rough grass/weeds to out buildings and house. Very hard packed gravel drive.
Had the Honda commercial skids with the rear (v type) which I may have set too low. Always had real difficulty turning and figured the Armor skids alone would help. Planned on trying the pointed ends toward the front at first as I get a lot of drifting.
Of course so far this year no need for blower, shovel or a winter coat!


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

justme12 said:


> HA928TAS – Just installed the new Pro-Hond-2425-A Armorskids. Do I leave the rear skids on or off?
> 
> Set the auger for 3/4 in at mid position and scraper a tad lower as using mostly for paths on uneven grass and some light hard packed gravel.
> 
> Originally had the commercial skids and it cleared well but was really difficult turning.


Here's what I found worked best for me.....I left the rear shoes on and installed the Honda brand side shoes. I know, over-priced. I then set my machine on the flatest sheet of 3/4 plywood I could find. This overcame the uneveness that seems to be all over my garage floor. Then I loosened both rear shoes, the scraper bar and the side shoes. Next I put a 1/4" masonite piece under the augers to create that clearance between the augers and the plywood floor. Then I put the rear shoes down to the plywood panel and tightened them in place and put the sides shoes down to the plywood panel and tightened those in place. That gave me uniform 1/4" clearance for the augers. Last step was remove the 1/4" masonite from under the auger and place a 1/8" piece of masonite under the scraper while making sure the rear and side shoes stayed on the plywood panel. That gave me a 1/8" clearance for the scraper bar and I tightened it in place. I've found this setup gives me nice clean pickup on my concrete driveway and sidewalks and I don't get the irritating hangup of the scraper bar on uneven surfaces. Turning my hss928aatd is a piece of cake now and truly feels like power steering. I eventually will permanently mount the masonite pieces on the plywood panel, forming a jig I can then place my machine on any time to readjust as scaper, rear and side shoes wear over time. The jig just stands against my garage wall not taking up any space when not in use.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Isle (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello justme12, I noticed you used the Pro Hond 2425 A. When I check the size chart the recommended skid is the Pro Hond 2425 C for the 928. I have and HSS928CDT and am going to order a set. I'll double check the spacing tonight.

On a side note, if there are any Canadians reading this who have purchased did you buy from snowblowerskids.com direct? They do not seem to list an option and price to ship to Canada. Usually there is an up charge to get parts to Canada. ANy info would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

